# Road trip



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We are taking Bella on her first mini holiday at the end of the week. We are getting up around 3 am to start our journey, should we just put Bella straight in her crate or take her for a short walk. Should we give her a small amount of breakfast or wait till we get to the lakes? We are going to be in the car for about 5 hours, if all goes well and depending on the stops we make. 

Bella has slept through for 2 nights now, yippeee. She is getting up at 6 am but I can cope with that. The nipping has eased a bit to, think we're on the right track with Bella now.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

How exciting   When we set off early with the dogs we generally take them on a 5 minute walk so they can do anything they have to do - then they usually settle down again and go to sleep. I would think you would probably make it to the lake district by 7:00 a.m - so I would leave feeding until you arrive. Keep her to her normal routine as possible.

Other wise if you are going to stop for breakfast for youselves and the children put her breakfast in her bowl and cover it over and feed her when you stop, also offer her some water and a chance to go to the toilet.

Have a safe journey and a great holiday


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you hotmischief . We are going to try and wait for breakfast until we get to the lakes. It all depends on whether the boys go back to sleep or tell us they are hungry most of the journey. My thoughts were the same, to keep Bella in her normal routine. We are hoping her and the boys are going to sleep nearly all the way there but think I'm dreaming, again. Very excited, there are lovely walks we can do with Bella so she will have a great time.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I think 5 hours in a car is a long time for a human  if you stop for a break I'd give Bella a chance for a leg stretch and to do her business. Whereabouts in Lakes are you heading for Angie? I live in South Lakes just outside Kendal


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I no Harrigab, we will stop as the boys will need to. We will need a coffee break to . We are going to Backbarrow, just past Newby Bridge. We have just put our house on the market and have been looking at houses in Kendal. There are some lovely houses in that area but we are still unsure where to settle when my husband has done in his 22 years in the army. Very exciting though


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Angie NG,

I wouldn't feed her before nor during the trip. If its only a little time difference when she would normally have her meal it's ok to give it a bit later. Agree on the water, though Elza didn't drink a lot during car journeys. 
Definitely give her a peepoo break and a good stretch half way through the journey. I also suggest to put some bones or chewtoys in for her. It will keep her occupied if she wakes up and gets bored. 

Ps I love the Lake District too! Such a beautiful part of England. Enjoy your time there!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you Adrino, I don't think I am going to feed her as like you say it isn't going to be much later than when she normally has it any way. Chewtoys and a bone would be a good idea, it's like having a baby again, trying to remember everything to put in the car.  We were unsure as to whether we could go to the lakes as my husband is very busy at work, we are going from Thursday - Monday. Not long but we could do with a break and no place better for me than the lakes


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dogs on the road....dogs in the hills....dogs in the lakes....

We expect some pictures of happy puppies!!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Definately born36


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

All kinds of good suggestions...you mentioned trying to remember everything to put in the car. 

We travel with bag that holds a bottle of water and a small bowl for drinking. It also has a 'clean-up' kit for accidents or car-sickness; a wee-pad (she doesn't pee on it - it's just super absorbant), a few poo bags, a roll of paper towels, AND A PLASTIC TRASH BAG to hold any of the used items from the clean-up kit until we get to a trash can. Finally, it has a few first-aid items.

Have a great trip!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I just got done with a 14 hour car ride with my guy and he was a saint. We stopped every 3 hours to walk and stretch. He started getting a little anxious at about the 8 hr. and 12 hr. mark. When I'd stop for food, I'd give him a snack or meal depending on his schedule. Also, I would get him a cup of ice and put it in his cup holder. That gave him something to do for a while. I'm sure your dog will handle 5 hours just fine


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We do 5 hours with Pippa a couple of times a year (to visit my parents). We DO give her a short off-leash run before we hop in the car. It allows her to go to the bathroom and stretch her legs first thing.

I agree with other posters that you can wait to feed Bella until you arrive (I have heard dogs can be carsick if they are fed right before they go in the car...)

Pippa generally sleeps most the way there. Sometimes one of us will sit in the back seat with her and pet her to sleep. We stop for one break along the way and give her some water and a 10 minute walk around on a leash.

Good luck! It sounds like a wonderful holiday!


----------



## SIMON7929 (Aug 21, 2012)

It takes us about one and a half hours to get over to the lakes, beautiful part of the world I may add and I guarantee Elmo will be sick. Even if we stopped every 10 minutes and left 8 hours after feeding him, it would still happen.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You might try giving him a ginger cookie before car trips.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Our breeder gave Boris a ginger biscuit just before we left to help prevent car sickness - he was fine


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you for all your great responses, Bella has since writing this post got an upset tummy. We have decided not to give her anything but water and see how we go. I am feeding her just chicken and rice for a few days and hopefully she will be better soon. She is much better than she was this morning so we are going ahead with our road trip as planned 

Photos will follow when we get back


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Simon, you may try to use the Adaptil DAP Spray. We successfully cured Elza's car sickness in a few weeks time. She used to be sick or would poopoo in the car. Also very restless and anxious. In June we travelled with her 2070 miles in total. Now she gets in the car and just sleeps.

I wrote a topic called 'for anyone who's v has car travel issues' I think that's how I named it... :-[ if you put it in the search bar it will pop up. It worth every penny I've spent on the spray and we still have half of it left. Haven't used it for 2 months...


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Just dropping in to let you no Bella was the best passenger. We did a couple of stops and she showed no interest in water or going to the toilet. She slept all the way to the lakes and home again. 
Thank you all for your suggestions, I really appreciate it. I will put some pics on soon, Bella had a blast on the walks. Ate everything from cow muck to rabbit droppings. No wonder she always has a dodgy tummy.
Hope your all well


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Angie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just dropping in to let you no Bella was the best passenger. We did a couple of stops and she showed no interest in water or going to the toilet. She slept all the way to the lakes and home again.
> Thank you all for your suggestions, I really appreciate it. I will put some pics on soon, Bella had a blast on the walks. Ate everything from cow muck to rabbit droppings. No wonder she always has a dodgy tummy.
> Hope your all well


we came past Backbarrow yesterday on our way home, I wondered how Bella had faired as we passed, glad to hear she was fine


----------

